# Spirit's Hiring



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Just received an email from Spirit Halloween noting that they're hiring for the 2010 Halloween season -- August thru November. They're looking for store managers, assistant managers, and store employees.

I know times are tough, so this might be a way for some haunters to earn extra cash. Best of all, you get a 25% employee discount!

https://secure.jobappnetwork.com/jobappl/jobappl.cfm?c=sph

I'm not affiliated with Spirit in any way, and I have nothing to gain by this. It's just an email popped up in my mailbox and I thought if any haunters were looking for some extra work in a field that they might have a kinship with, I'd pass it along.

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I know people who work or have worked at their stores. Good discounts, long hours and a lot of work, especially when setting up the store for the season. Also, be sure if you apply, you specify that you CAN'T work Halloween night, if you have other plans that is. The stores are open on Halloween until 8 p.m. if memory serves me so being a new employee you might get stuck.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Good to know...thanks. I think my hours of availability are from 11 PM-5 AM so I can get home, sleep an hour before the grandkids get here for another 13 hours...lol. Seriously, a friend worked there as a manager last year and they put in some serious hours. Makes setting up your yard almost impossible. Howevr, she did get us ALOT of stuff at the 75% off sales afterwards..... It comes in handy for the NJ/PA groups Christmas party gift exchange!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I applied for weekends...I've always wanted to work there. If it doesn't work out I still have my regular job.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

no time to work there, need as much time as i can get to set up... my one friend always works there every year and gets to give me her discount which is nice tho!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm officially a Spirit employee now. Only weekends though. No Halloween. This should be interesting, I'm glad I have the whole week before Halloween off to set up. I hope to score some cool stuff!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Doc, now you just need to convince them to hire you as a prop designer and they'd have some real kick ass props.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Spooky1 said:


> Doc, now you just need to convince them to hire you as a prop designer and they'd have some real kick ass props.


HA! Thanks Spooky, that would be cool. Right now I'm just doing it for kicks.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Dr. M hopefully you will have some inside info for us on any new cool stuff coming out. I hope there is alot of new stuff this year.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I did that a handful of years ago and it was fun. One tip - avoid the costume folding table. Hours of refolding and shoving costumes into those cheap plastic bags will drive you batty!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Doc,
Cool that you got the gig! I agree on the prop thing. Bring in your talking zombie some day when the District Manager is making an on site visit. Put a price tag of $250.00 on it and watch him freak out! "That's way to cheap! Double that price NOW!"

I've been tempted to put in an application, just for some extra bank. Maybe help buy some stuff for myself, and also the employee discounts. There's still time to consider it.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> I'm officially a Spirit employee now. Only weekends though. No Halloween. This should be interesting, I'm glad I have the whole week before Halloween off to set up. I hope to score some cool stuff!


Good luck, hope you have a better boss then the evil idiot i had back in 07.


----------



## hurricanegame (Aug 8, 2010)

I wish the hiring was also the case in Canada..however I do not believe we have a major outlet here...we do have one (in my city) that pops up each year...bunch of people who rent out a good amount of space (store) in a big strip mall here...I might ask them if they need part time assistants...wouldn't be bad working in a Halloween environment...


----------

